# Paph.sanderianum



## Ice (Nov 7, 2012)

sanderianum




























Waiting for bloom
photo by yang-ji
thanks


----------



## Ozpaph (Nov 8, 2012)

.................................opening soon


----------



## Susie11 (Nov 8, 2012)

Developing...


----------



## SlipperKing (Nov 8, 2012)

One looks like it may have 5 flowers...impressive.


----------



## wjs2nd (Nov 8, 2012)

Can't wait to see them open.


----------



## Cheyenne (Nov 8, 2012)

They look like real healthy plants. You are going to have a good show. They all look like multiple growth plants. The one with five flowers looks like it has at least four growths. I think I like seeing nice looking plants of sanderianum as much as the flowers. The leaves are always such a nice green color with that shine to them.


----------



## dodidoki (Nov 8, 2012)

Jesus!!!!Third one seems will be very impressive!Otherwise all of are very nice plants!Do you know about parents?Keep posted please!


----------



## The Orchid Boy (Nov 9, 2012)

Cool! I've never seen a sanderianum in bud/spike!


----------



## Mrs. Paph (Nov 9, 2012)

Ahhhhhh, so many luscious buds!!!! You'll have quite a show before too long!!!


----------



## Paph_LdyMacBeth (Nov 9, 2012)

Pump up the humidity and keep the pics coming!

Sent from my BlackBerry 9300 using Tapatalk


----------



## Ice (Nov 19, 2012)

bloom:rollhappy::rollhappy:


----------



## Ice (Nov 19, 2012)

bloom:rollhappy:


----------



## Ice (Nov 19, 2012)

bloom:rollhappy:


----------



## Ice (Nov 19, 2012)

bloom:evil::evil::evil:








:evil::evil:


----------



## Ice (Nov 19, 2012)

bloom:evil::evil:








:evil:

photo by yang-ji 

thanks


----------



## Amadeus (Nov 19, 2012)

:drool: Nice! :drool:

Anyone else notice how most of them seem to be 'right handed'? The petal on the flower's right is longer than the one on the left.


----------



## Dido (Nov 19, 2012)

Ohm my good,

I ahve to visit you. 

Can you cross one with armeniacum ans send me the seed....


----------



## Ozpaph (Nov 19, 2012)

awesome.
They look like they are in very big pot. What media are you using?


----------



## wjs2nd (Nov 19, 2012)

Wow! Incredible blooms! The petal length looks very long.


----------



## The Orchid Boy (Nov 19, 2012)

Wow! Very nice. You just got to love sanderianum!


----------



## SlipperKing (Nov 19, 2012)

The color is outstanding on all of them


----------



## GuRu (Nov 19, 2012)

Holy cow - what a lovely show !


----------



## SlipperFan (Nov 19, 2012)

The Orchid Boy said:


> Wow! Very nice. You just got to love sanderianum!


I agree!


----------



## cattmad (Nov 19, 2012)

awesome sandies


----------



## Mrs. Paph (Nov 19, 2012)

Lovely!!! Thanks for sharing all those great pics!


----------



## Leo_5313 (Nov 19, 2012)

Wow! They are all very nice.


----------



## paphioboy (Nov 20, 2012)

Very nice... Are those wild plants or grown from seed? I see lichens on some of the lower leaves, which are more often found on wild plants than cultivated plants, unless you have them growing under very high humidity...


----------



## Ozpaph (Nov 20, 2012)

paphioboy said:


> Very nice... Are those wild plants or grown from seed? I see lichens on some of the lower leaves, which are more often found on wild plants than cultivated plants, unless you have them growing under very high humidity...



Can you point out the lichen?


----------



## Spaph (Nov 20, 2012)

Very interesting variations in the clones!


----------



## NYEric (Nov 20, 2012)

Nice. that's a lot from a non-multie person!


----------



## eaborne (Nov 20, 2012)

Magnificent! Excellent job!


----------



## Lars Pedersen (Nov 20, 2012)

Hi
Fantastik collection 

Interesting with the broad shouldered floders, and the ones with petals hanning straight down.


Lars


----------



## Clark (Nov 20, 2012)

Knarly.


----------



## Ice (Nov 22, 2012)

:rollhappy::rollhappy:
today photo by yang-ji

thanks


----------



## Ice (Nov 22, 2012)

:evil::evil::evil:
today photo by yang-ji

thanks


----------



## The Orchid Boy (Nov 23, 2012)

Quit taunting me! You're making me very anxious for mine to bloom!


----------



## Spaph (Nov 23, 2012)

Amazing to see the final product and fully matured flowers and petals! What a collection you have!


----------



## Ice (Nov 28, 2012)

sanderianum x sib first bloom




photo by yang-ji
thanks


----------



## Ice (Nov 28, 2012)

photo by yang-ji
thanks


----------



## Ice (Nov 28, 2012)

sanderianum'Chiayi' BM/TPS



Because transport reviews 1 petal Broken....

4 flowers bloom 



sanderianum'Minxiong' SM/TPS 

photo by yang-ji
thanks


----------



## Martin (Nov 28, 2012)

outstanding collection! Hope you will make many offsprings.


----------

